
Quarantaid.me – Give and get help during quarantine - adambedford
https://quarantaid.me
======
adambedford
I built QuarantAid.me to help connect those in need with volunteers during
quarantine / self-isolation. Those in need during quarantine can post a
request for help, which is then visible to volunteers who can choose which
requests they're able to assist with.

